# samba 3.6.3  idmap dump/restore



## Sylhouette (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello all.

I used to get my tdb dumps for the idmaps from Samba pre 3.6 with the following command.

[cmd=]net idmap dump /var/db/samba/winbindd_idmap.tdb > /root/dump_idmap.txt[/cmd]

But with the latest Samba 3.6 version, I do not get a whole list just 5 or 6 entries.

I know some things have changed, and now I use the following


```
nas01 samba # net idmap dump > /root/dump_idmap.txt
dumping id mapping from /var/db/samba/winbindd_idmap.tdb
nas01 samba #
```

So you should think things are done.

But the file looks as following.


```
GID 150004 S-1-5-11
GID 150005 S-1-5-32-546
USER HWM 150000
GID 150002 S-1-1-0
GID 150003 S-1-5-2
GROUP HWM 150006
```

And that is it, as the old Samba would give me a full list. There are 100 users on the system, so *I* expected more lines. Am *I* doing something wrong? 
And what can *I* do to get things right?

Regards
Johan


----------

